
Stripe is down - the_common_man
https://stripe.com/
======
edwinwee
The site stripe.com is experiencing issues loading for some -- the API is
unaffected. We're working to bring the site back up now.

~~~
edwinwee
The site is loading now, and we're continuing to monitor. It had trouble
loading for some between 17:31–18:10 UTC.

------
beat
I'm noticing other sites suddenly nonperformant or offline as well (Fitbit,
Facebook for two). I wonder if there's some broadband thing going on.

~~~
yammajr
Reddit, Hacker News for two more here.

~~~
collinmanderson
ditto. all websites started loading slow for me around 12:45 eastern. I'm on
Comcast business from South Bend, Indiana

Update: I've created a separate thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637412)

~~~
yammajr
Also comcast.

    
    
        >tracert news.ycombinator.com
        ....
        Tracing route to news.ycombinator.com.cdn.cloudflare.net [104.20.43.44]
        over a maximum of 30 hops:
    
          8    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  be-10563-pe01.350ecermak.il.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.82.158]
          9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
         10     *      161 ms   149 ms  104.20.43.44

~~~
beat
I'm on Comcast, which might explain a lot.

------
angrydev
Comcast is having major issues right now

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637412)

------
colemannugent
There seems to be a spike across many major services according to
[http://downdetector.com/](http://downdetector.com/)

That is just user reports though, so they all could be symptoms of a greater
issue.

------
blinger
there seems to be a service disruption at the provider level somewhere, not
really tied to any single company/website.

------
quantumofmalice
If you need to log in to your dashboard, the following is still working for
me:

[https://dashboard.stripe.com](https://dashboard.stripe.com)

------
the_common_man
And of course, [https://status.stripe.com](https://status.stripe.com) says
everything is up and fine...

~~~
dante_dev
Likely the corporate website availability is not related in any way to the API
availability (different servers)

~~~
Silhouette
Stripe's status page distinguishes between API, dashboard, stripe.js and
checkout.js.

Right now it says none of the above had any problems today.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Because the problem seems to be with the corporate website, which is none of
the above.

~~~
Silhouette
Yes, that was my point...

~~~
VeejayRampay
Reading your post again, it's obvious that I misread the tone or the contents.
My bad.

~~~
Silhouette
No, mine, I should have been clearer. Sorry.

------
tonyhb
Yup, just started seeing this. Never noticed them down before! Wonder if we
get a postmortem.

Edit: Seems to be back up

~~~
eclipsenet
Back down again, also, it's probably not helping that the link on this post is
to their site... causing more traffic to come into an obviously taxed system
... lol.

~~~
gist
Seriously you think that a company like that can't handle a traffic spike from
HN?

~~~
pbecotte
AWS came in here and asked us to stop swarming their status page during the S3
outage

------
oferzelig
I can't see how this post hit HN's homepage. Too random/minor to deserve a
thread.

~~~
jrbruce
Probably because it seems to be affecting more than just Stripe. Seems to be
an issue with Comcast at a very broad level. A variety of sites aren't
resolving and are experiencing major packet losses trying to connect.

------
middle1
is up for me

